# Neve nos Açores a cotas médias



## João Soares (14 Jan 2009 às 00:44)

O nosso amigo *MiguelMinhoto*, encontrou esta noticia do Jornal "_Açoriano_"
Este artigo, foi escrito em 04.Janeiro.1985 

















E sempre bom, encontrar estas reliquias Açoreanas


----------



## stormy (14 Jan 2009 às 09:12)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

interessante mas muito raro


----------



## criz0r (14 Jan 2009 às 19:31)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

A foto do pico coberto de neve está demais


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2009 às 19:58)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

Ainda há uns dias comentava com o pessoal aqui do forum, que mais tarde ou mais cedo irá nevar nos Açores  e parece que no passado já chegou a ocorrer


----------



## belem (14 Jan 2009 às 21:22)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

Por esse prisma ( altitude) até já nevou no Equador.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2009 às 22:05)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



Mário Barros disse:


> Ainda há uns dias comentava com o pessoal aqui do forum, que mais tarde ou mais cedo irá nevar nos Açores  e parece que no passado já chegou a ocorrer



Talvez para aí nos anos 80 e mais de 1 vez nevou nos açores lembro-me ter dado na tv.


----------



## Hazores (14 Jan 2009 às 22:09)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

tinha que ser no ano em que nasci

podia ter ocorrido na actualidade sempre tinha dado para ver qualquer coisa.

posso dizer que a altitude da serra de santa bárbara é de 1023 m mas contam as pessoas mais idosas que já nevou até ao sopé da serra.

eu já via apenas uma vez o cume da serra branca e foi apenas duas ou tres horas nada mais do que isso e era mais acumulação de granizo e gelo do que neve;

mas é sempre Bom ter a esperança que a neve possa atingir novamente estas ilhas de bruma


----------



## belem (14 Jan 2009 às 22:36)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



Hazores disse:


> tinha que ser no ano em que nasci
> 
> podia ter ocorrido na actualidade sempre tinha dado para ver qualquer coisa.
> 
> ...



Interessante testemunho.
Mas não sabia que a neve na montanha era assim tão rara.
É que 1000 metros são sempre 1000 metros.


----------



## Hazores (14 Jan 2009 às 22:48)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

aqui nos Açores ver nevar é muito raro, excepto na montanha do pico, pois aí normalmente todos os Invernos ela fica branca mas penso que apenas dos 1600/1800 m para cima, mais para baixo não caí se não chuva.

pois estamos no meio do Atlântico e o mar não permite que as temperaturas baixem, pois existem locais que à mesma latitude neva a cotas baixas


----------



## Laredo (14 Jan 2009 às 23:32)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

Na montanha do Pico a neve atingem os 1000-1200 m quase todos os ano, lembro-me vivamente, (por isso não foi assim á muito ano) de ver neve na ilha do Faial abaixo dos 1000 m, por isso não precebo o espanto


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Jan 2009 às 00:09)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



Laredo disse:


> Na montanha do Pico a neve atingem os 1000-1200 m quase todos os ano, lembro-me vivamente, (por isso não foi assim á muito ano) de ver neve na ilha do Faial abaixo dos 1000 m, por isso não precebo o espanto



Segundo a RTPAçores ao que parece hoje nevou no Pico a 1000 metros de altitude. 

Aqui em São Miguel, caíu bastante granizo a cotas relativamente baixas, cerca de 400 a 5


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Jan 2009 às 00:12)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

como dizia, hoje aqui em S. Miguel caíu bastante granizo a cotas relativamente baixas, 400, 500 metros. Esta informação é de fonte segura, agora pergunto-me se no Pico da Vara a 1103m nao terá caído alguma neve ou água neve. Pode nevar sem nunca acumular, penso eu.


----------



## stormy (15 Jan 2009 às 10:12)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> como dizia, hoje aqui em S. Miguel caíu bastante granizo a cotas relativamente baixas, 400, 500 metros. Esta informação é de fonte segura, agora pergunto-me se no Pico da Vara a 1103m nao terá caído alguma neve ou água neve. Pode nevar sem nunca acumular, penso eu.



sim pode nevar sem acumular


----------



## belem (15 Jan 2009 às 18:27)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> como dizia, hoje aqui em S. Miguel caíu bastante granizo a cotas relativamente baixas, 400, 500 metros. Esta informação é de fonte segura, agora pergunto-me se no Pico da Vara a 1103m nao terá caído alguma neve ou água neve. Pode nevar sem nunca acumular, penso eu.




Tendo em conta que já vi granizo cair em plantações de cana de açúcar em Cuba, não acho muito surpreendente cair granizo nos Açores a 400 ou 500 metros de altitude.


----------



## Hazores (15 Jan 2009 às 18:46)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

Não sei como conseguem ver tanta neve nos açores!

eu que sou dos açores apenas vi chover neve uma vez na minha vida, isto se podia chamar neve era mais àgua que neve, mas  enfim.... e estava no cimo da serra a 1023m  de altitude isto na ilha terceira.

na ilha do pico acredito que a cota seja baixo pois a ilha tem uma fisiografia diferente. Agora na ilha do Faial não é usual cair neve.

por incrivel que pareça este ano não caiu granizo aqui na terceira, apenas umns bagos no meio da chuva mas irrelevante. no entanto na ilha de são miguel pelos vistos granizo não faltou até em cotas bem baixas..


----------



## Laredo (15 Jan 2009 às 19:49)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



Hazores disse:


> Não sei como conseguem ver tanta neve nos açores!
> 
> eu que sou dos açores apenas vi chover neve uma vez na minha vida, isto se podia chamar neve era mais àgua que neve, mas  enfim.... e estava no cimo da serra a 1023m  de altitude isto na ilha terceira.
> 
> ...



Meu amigo á muitos anos que sou do Pico e sempre me lembro de Inverno ir á neve a cerca de 1000 m de altitude... alem disso não há muitos anos lembro de ver neve no topo do Faial... coisa que não tem acontecido desde 2000, mas cada um sabe do que os seus olhos vêm....


----------



## belem (15 Jan 2009 às 20:26)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



Laredo disse:


> Meu amigo á muitos anos que sou do Pico e sempre me lembro de Inverno ir á neve a cerca de 1000 m de altitude... alem disso não há muitos anos lembro de ver neve no topo do Faial... coisa que não tem acontecido desde 2000, mas cada um sabe do que os seus olhos vêm....



Mas ele disse o contrário?
Lê bem o que ele escreveu...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Jan 2009 às 23:00)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



Laredo disse:


> Meu amigo á muitos anos que sou do Pico e sempre me lembro de Inverno ir á neve a cerca de 1000 m de altitude... alem disso não há muitos anos lembro de ver neve no topo do Faial... coisa que não tem acontecido desde 2000, mas cada um sabe do que os seus olhos vêm....




Pois eu só posso falar aqui por São Miguel, que é onde vivo, e foi de onde arranjei a noticia. O Amigo Hazores diz que só viu nevar uma vez na Terceira, mas a Serra de Santa Barbara tem apenas 1023 metros o Pico da Vara tem 1103 metros por isso´não acho que seja impossivel por cá caír água neve. Aliás encontrei esta noticia, mas ainda hoje falei com o meu colega de trabalho e ele lembra-se que na sua infancia os invernos por cá eram carregados de Granizo e houve um ano em que uma das principais avenidas de Ponta Delgada ficou toda branca de Granizo e que nesse mesmo dia nevou nas Sete Cidades melhor dizendo na Vista do Rei. No entanto o dito aquecimento global tem alterado o clima tornando estes fenomenos mais raros. Contudo eu moro cá desde Julho de 2005 e apenas este ano vi caír cá granizo, por isso nao me admira que um dia veja cá na ilha também alguma neve.


----------



## Hazores (15 Jan 2009 às 23:17)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



Laredo disse:


> Meu amigo á muitos anos que sou do Pico e sempre me lembro de Inverno ir á neve a cerca de 1000 m de altitude... alem disso não há muitos anos lembro de ver neve no topo do Faial... coisa que não tem acontecido desde 2000, mas cada um sabe do que os seus olhos vêm....




como já referi é normal no PICO este ficar branco, entendo normal como um acontecimento que ocorre todos os anos, agora dizer que neva nos Açores com frequência isso não acontece. 

penso até que grande maioria dos açorianos nunca viu neve nos Açores.

existe ainda outras duas questões:

1- por está branco não quer dizer que seja neve, pode ser uma acumulação de granizo e com o frio não deixe este derreter.

2 - muita gente designa neve a granizo e diz que nevou quando apenas caiu granizo 

chover granizo é uma coisa e nevar é outra.

só mais uma curiosidade, na ilha Terceira, por influência dos americanos na base das lajes, muita da população chama cá neve "Senó" do americano snow.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Jan 2009 às 00:13)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



Hazores disse:


> como já referi é normal no PICO este ficar branco, entendo normal como um acontecimento que ocorre todos os anos, agora dizer que neva nos Açores com frequência isso não acontece.
> 
> penso até que grande maioria dos açorianos nunca viu neve nos Açores.
> 
> ...



Esta noticia foi cá colocada por essa razão. A neve é um acontecimento raro nos Açores, mas nao impossivel. 
Na noticia fala mesmo em neve e destingue neve de granizo. 
Agora diz-me uma coisa, a Serra de Santa Barbara tem acesso até ao topo de carro?
Pois cá o Pico da Vara nao tem acesso. Aqui em São Miguel, apenas aqui a Lagoa do Fogo tem acesso ao topo, mas fica-se pelos 948 metros. No Pico já fui de carro até à casa da Montanha a 1200 metros, mais para cima penso que só a pé. Com tudo isto quero dizer que estas limitações aos pontos mais altos das ilhas pode fazer com que se pense que cá não neva.


----------



## thunderboy (16 Jan 2009 às 00:29)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

Aqui estão duas fotos de neve no pico que encontrei enquanto divagava pela net.


----------



## Hazores (16 Jan 2009 às 00:57)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

torna a relembrar que na ilha do Pico é normal existir neve a partir dos 1000m de altitude, embora a ilha do pico tenha caracteristicas unicas das restantes ilhas dos Açores.

Sim, a serra de santa bárbara têm acesso de carro até ao seu ponto mais alto.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Jan 2009 às 01:03)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



Hazores disse:


> torna a relembrar que na ilha do Pico é normal existir neve a partir dos 1000m de altitude, embora a ilha do pico tenha caracteristicas unicas das restantes ilhas dos Açores.
> 
> Sim, a serra de santa bárbara têm acesso de carro até ao seu ponto mais alto.



O que faz a ilha do Pico ser diferente das outras?. Lá está tu com acesso ao topo da serra podes afirmar de certeza se nevou ou nao. Coisa que eu cá em S. Miguel nunca poderei fazer. Pq quando me refiro a nevar, nao falo apenas e só em acumular.

Pois eu no continente, já vi uma vez nevar com intensidade sem nunca ter acumulado.


----------



## Hazores (16 Jan 2009 às 12:09)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

não sei se conheces o Modelo CIELO -clima insular à escala local.
através deste modelo foram criados as condições para cada localização dos Açores e poderás verificar a percipitação e as temperaturas médias.

se encontrem algumas semelhantes às do pico noutra ilha.

vou colocar aqui as do topo do pico, mas se fizerem para altitudes semelhantes aproximadamente 1000m vão verificar que no pico as temperaturas são ligeiramente mais baixas.

Mês Janeiro
Registos RAIN RHMIN RHMAX TMIN TMAX TMED 
1          747,6   100    100    -2,4    3,3    0,4 

Mês Fevereiro

Registos RAIN RHMIN RHMAX TMIN TMAX TMED 
1            570   100     100   -3,3    2,8    -0,3 


Mês Março

Registos RAIN RHMIN RHMAX TMIN TMAX TMED 
1          688,8 100     100     -2,5   3,3     0,4 

mês Abril

Registos RAIN RHMIN RHMAX TMIN TMAX TMED 
1          385,4 100       100  -1,8    4,4    1,3


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Jan 2009 às 15:45)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



Hazores disse:


> não sei se conheces o Modelo CIELO -clima insular à escala local.
> através deste modelo foram criados as condições para cada localização dos Açores e poderás verificar a percipitação e as temperaturas médias.
> 
> se encontrem algumas semelhantes às do pico noutra ilha.
> ...



De que site tiraste esses dados? Podes dar-me?


----------



## belem (16 Jan 2009 às 18:18)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

As temperaturas mais  baixas alguma vez verificadas em cotas litorais são francamente elevadas nos Açores.
Em muitos locais os valores andam nos 6ºc, 10ºc ou mais. 
As médias então nem se fala.
Decididamente não têm vocação para neve e coisas do género e acho bastante pobre a neve que cae mesmo em pontos bastantes elevados.
Em certos sítios nevar em pleno inverno acima dos 1000 metros é um fenómeno bastante ocasional.
É que não estamos na Serra da Estrela ou nos Pirinéus, estamos num zona fortemente influenciada pela Corrente do Golfo, com climas que variam do tropical, subtropical e temperado de montanha.


----------



## Hazores (16 Jan 2009 às 19:07)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



belem disse:


> As temperaturas mais  baixas alguma vez verificadas em cotas litorais são francamente elevadas nos Açores.
> Em muitos locais os valores andam nos 6ºc, 10ºc ou mais.
> As médias então nem se fala.
> Decididamente não têm vocação para neve e coisas do género e acho bastante pobre a neve que cae mesmo em pontos bastantes elevados.
> ...



é por estas e por outras que não sei como é que conseguem ver neve abaixo dos 1000m nos Açores 

ou melhor onde é que neva, é que deve ser um lugar terrivelmente frio quero ir para lá já

miguelminhoto mandei te o que pedis-te por MP.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Jan 2009 às 00:54)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



Hazores disse:


> é por estas e por outras que não sei como é que conseguem ver neve abaixo dos 1000m nos Açores
> 
> ou melhor onde é que neva, é que deve ser um lugar terrivelmente frio quero ir para lá já
> 
> miguelminhoto mandei te o que pedis-te por MP.



Ok obrigado! 

Eu pessoalmente nao falei em neve abaixo dos 1000m, acho que isso aqui é praticamente impossivel. Apenas acho que no Pico da Vara poderá isso acontecer, em alturas especiais.


----------



## Laredo (17 Jan 2009 às 16:52)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



Hazores disse:


> é por estas e por outras que não sei como é que conseguem ver neve abaixo dos 1000m nos Açores
> 
> ou melhor onde é que neva, é que deve ser um lugar terrivelmente frio quero ir para lá já
> 
> miguelminhoto mandei te o que pedis-te por MP.



Boas se me dissesses onde posso encontrar esses dados pro pico ficaria muito grato


----------



## Hazores (17 Jan 2009 às 19:47)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



Laredo disse:


> Boas se me dissesses onde posso encontrar esses dados pro pico ficaria muito grato



enviei te por MP


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Jan 2009 às 22:19)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



Hazores disse:


> é por estas e por outras que não sei como é que conseguem ver neve abaixo dos 1000m nos Açores
> 
> ou melhor onde é que neva, é que deve ser um lugar terrivelmente frio quero ir para lá já
> 
> miguelminhoto mandei te o que pedis-te por MP.



É verdade! Não recebi nada por MP


----------



## Hazores (17 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

boas 

como não recebeste?!

mas posso dar te outra vez

vais a http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/  mais concretamente ao CIELO-clima insular à escala local 

depois de entrares é apenas utilizar as ferramentes que estão lá.

o laredo já lá foi.


----------



## Laredo (18 Jan 2009 às 09:32)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

Funciana que é uma maravilha Hazores, mas fiquei desiludido, pois sempre pensei que os valores que postastes focem dados de estação, mas afinal é apenas dados de um mudelo.... que é uma pena, poiis dados de estações metereologicas nos Açores é uma raridade para adquirir os dados...
Cumprimentos


----------



## Hazores (18 Jan 2009 às 12:56)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

é caso para dizer: " quem não têm cão caça com gato" é sempre melhor ter um modelo, que é aceite pela maioria da comunidade cientifica nos açores, do que não ter nada.


----------



## Laredo (18 Jan 2009 às 13:33)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



Hazores disse:


> é caso para dizer: " quem não têm cão caça com gato" é sempre melhor ter um modelo, que é aceite pela maioria da comunidade cientifica nos açores, do que não ter nada.



tens razão, os dados dos Açores são um completo mistério, é mt dificil de arranjalos sem ter de dar $$$ por eles (os que possam ser trabalhados), apenas uma pequena comunidade lhes tem acesso....


----------



## rossby (19 Jan 2009 às 00:38)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



thunderboy disse:


> Aqui estão duas fotos de neve no pico que encontrei enquanto divagava pela net.
> 
> Olá !
> 
> Aqui vai outra foto da net tirada no cimo do Pico, mesmo junto ao "Piquinho", com bastante neve. Parecem os Alpes não ?


----------



## stormy (19 Jan 2009 às 11:53)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

na minha opiniao o granizo " nao vale".
neve nos açores é possivel a cotas de 1200mts todos os anos mas nunca a neve deve ter caido a menos de 800-900mts


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Jan 2009 às 13:57)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

Se alguma vez caíu neve abaixo dos 800 metros foi um caso extremamente raro. Mas não acredito que tal tenha acontecido.


----------



## Hazores (19 Jan 2009 às 14:13)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> É verdade! Não recebi nada por MP



boas

gostava de saber porque razão escreveste este comentário.
pois eu enviei-te as coisas por MP, e mais tarde até as coloquei aqui.

e mais tinha explicado na mensagem que isto era modelos mas que não deveriam fugir muito à realidade.

outra coisa sempre disse que neve nos açores era uma coisa rara e se acontecer só acima dos 1000m.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Jan 2009 às 15:19)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



Hazores disse:


> boas
> 
> gostava de saber porque razão escreveste este comentário.
> pois eu enviei-te as coisas por MP, e mais tarde até as coloquei aqui.
> ...



Coloquei, pq por MP não recebi mesmo nada. Mas vi que colocaste aqui, foi até ver o site que me deste. 
E eu nunca disse que nevava por cá abaixo dos 1000 metros


----------



## Laredo (19 Jan 2009 às 20:00)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

Ao vaguear pela net encontrei isto -- http://ilhapiconatural.blogspot.com/


----------



## fablept (21 Jan 2009 às 00:59)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> como dizia, hoje aqui em S. Miguel caíu bastante granizo a cotas relativamente baixas, 400, 500 metros. Esta informação é de fonte segura, agora pergunto-me se no Pico da Vara a 1103m nao terá caído alguma neve ou água neve. Pode nevar sem nunca acumular, penso eu.



Boas..

À já alguns dias que eu recordava-me de ver na uma noticia na RTP-A sobre cair alguma neve em S.miguel, não disse nada porque poderia tar a confundir. Mas hoje confirmei com os meus pais que nevou mesmo na zona da tronqueira (Pico da Vara / Serra da Tronqueira) ..foi alguns anos depois de 1985 mas não sei te dizer uma data certa.

Pelo que me recordo não nevou muito, mas foi o suficiente para o pessoal sair do carro e ficar tudo contente com um montinho de neve junto da estrada

A RTP-A tem filmagens e o Açoriano Oriental tambem deve ter umas fotografias..mas sem uma data é algo complicado de arranjar.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Jan 2009 às 01:13)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



fablept disse:


> Boas..
> 
> À já alguns dias que eu recordava-me de ver na uma noticia na RTP-A sobre cair alguma neve em S.miguel, não disse nada porque poderia tar a confundir. Mas hoje confirmei com os meus pais que nevou mesmo na zona da tronqueira (Pico da Vara / Serra da Tronqueira) ..foi alguns anos depois de 1985 mas não sei te dizer uma data certa.
> 
> ...



Pois também já li que nevou depois de 85, tb nao sei precisar bem a data. Mas ainda ei-de encontrar o jornal.
E sem acumulação sabes se caíu alguma coisa nos ultimos anos?


----------



## fablept (21 Jan 2009 às 01:31)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Pois também já li que nevou depois de 85, tb nao sei precisar bem a data. Mas ainda ei-de encontrar o jornal.
> E sem acumulação sabes se caíu alguma coisa nos ultimos anos?



Não me recordo..mas é questão de perguntar a alguem da Povoação/Nordeste. 

Achas que já caiu neve no Pico da Barrosa?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Jan 2009 às 11:00)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



fablept disse:


> Não me recordo..mas é questão de perguntar a alguem da Povoação/Nordeste.
> 
> Achas que já caiu neve no Pico da Barrosa?



Sinceramente não tenho conhecimento disso! Mas penso que não.


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2009 às 15:45)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

Então quem é que em S.Miguel vai amanhã no final da tarde ao Pica da Vara para ver se neva ?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Jan 2009 às 16:00)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



Vince disse:


> Então quem é que em S.Miguel vai amanhã no final da tarde ao Pica da Vara para ver se neva ?



Infelizmente o Pico da Vara não tem acesso ao topo. Apenas aqui na Lagoa o Pico da Barrosa tem acesso. Mas tem apenas 948m de altitude


----------



## rozzo (28 Jan 2009 às 16:15)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

É relativamente provável que seja suficiente!


----------



## Hazores (28 Jan 2009 às 16:42)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

as cotas previstas pelo IM - açores são as seguintes:

grupo ocidental- 800m
grupo central- 900m
grupo oriental 1000m


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Jan 2009 às 16:50)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



Hazores disse:


> as cotas previstas pelo IM - açores são as seguintes:
> 
> grupo ocidental- 800m
> grupo central- 900m
> grupo oriental 100m



Logo aqui em São Miguel só vai nevar no Pico da Vara


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2009 às 18:22)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



Hazores disse:


> as cotas previstas pelo IM - açores são as seguintes:
> 
> grupo ocidental- 800m
> grupo central- 900m
> grupo oriental 1000m



*Altitudes das ilhas*

Grupo Ocidental
Corvo: Morro dos Homens - 718m.
Flores: Morro Alto - 914m.

Grupo Central
Graciosa: 402m.
Terceira: Serra de Santa Barbara - 1021m.
São Jorge: Pico da Esperança - 1053m.
Faial: Cabeço Gordo - 1043m.
Pico: 2 351m.

Grupo Oriental
São Miguel: Pico da Vara - 1103m.
Santa Maria: 277m.

Tendo em conta as cotas de neve previstas pelo IM, há a probabilidade de vir a nevar em 6 das 9 ilhas dos Açores!
Açorianos! Tudo a subir aos picos das ilhas!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Jan 2009 às 23:29)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



AnDré disse:


> *Altitudes das ilhas*
> 
> Grupo Ocidental
> Corvo: Morro dos Homens - 718m.
> ...



Já agora Pico da Barrosa/Lagoa do Fogo no concelho da Lagoa, 948 m . Quase que atinge os 1000 , com um pouco de sorte tenho neve quase ao pé de casa


----------



## belem (29 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

Vá, relatos e fotos se possível!!


----------



## Hazores (29 Jan 2009 às 00:06)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

por agora só vento (velocidade média superior a 40Km/h em 5 das 9 ilhas)é o relato que te posso dar e nas flores a temperatura anda pelos 10,5ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2009 às 00:23)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



Hazores disse:


> por agora só vento (velocidade média superior a 40Km/h em 5 das 9 ilhas)é o relato que te posso dar e nas flores a temperatura anda pelos 10,5ºC



10,4ºC agora, 10.1ºC no Corvo


----------



## Laredo (30 Jan 2009 às 14:26)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

Boas, venho um pouco atrasado, mas cá vai o meu contributo...
Ontem no Pico a 20 m de altitude 6º ás 12h (termometro do carro) 
e para já deixo esta foto tirada ontem:




Altitude entre os 900 e os 1000 m...
tambem sei que a Caldeira no Faial tabém ficou branca (neve ou Gelo isso já não sei), e de igual modo nas Flores
Vou rezar um pouco pra no fim de semana a montanha se mostrar coberta de branco

Passem bem


----------



## Hazores (30 Jan 2009 às 15:39)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

ela já apareceu hoje, eu já  a vi. 

pelo menos da terceira e s.jorge apareceu, o que não quer dizer que no pico ela tenha aparecido.


----------



## belem (30 Jan 2009 às 18:53)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

Obrigado pela vossas mensagens!
Finalmente começa-se a conhecer melhor o clima das montanhas dos Açores!
Acham que neva nessas montanhas com uma regularidade anual?
A temperatura ontem esteve baixa durante o dia e depois subiu fortemente.


----------



## Laredo (1 Fev 2009 às 19:51)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

Deixo aqui mais 2 pequenos contributos:
Link 1
Link 2


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2009 às 22:18)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

neve nos açores nao deverá cair ,normalmente, abaixo dos 1000-1200mts  penso que nunca ou rarissimas vezes terá nevado abaixo dos 600-800mts.
aqui uma foto da estaçao do pico-nare com mais de 1.5mts de neve e o piquinho á esquerda:



o que terá causado este brutal nevao!!!!???


----------



## Fil (20 Mar 2009 às 23:28)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*



stormy disse:


> o que terá causado este brutal nevao!!!!???



Muita precipitação!


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (5 Jan 2014 às 17:28)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

Será que vamos ter fotos da próxima terça aqui?


----------



## Norther (5 Jan 2014 às 19:13)

*Re: Neve nos Açores à cotas médias*

deixo um video do dia 11-12-2013 do meu amigo guia de Montanha Renato Goulart 


E uma foto tirada por esses dias de avião


----------

